# Deleted thread



## ~firefly~ (2 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Aug 2013)

I haven't tried _Laetacara dorsigera_ in hard water, but _L. curviceps_ are perfectly happy in 17oDH, pH7.6. So are _Nannacara anomala_, which are also very nice.


----------



## DoubleDutch (3 Aug 2013)

Don't think it's a problem. Have a look at temp-needs as well though!!! Besides Sterbai they all like cooler water.


----------



## ~firefly~ (3 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Anthony89 (4 Aug 2013)

I keep apistogramma cacatouides, and apistogramma baenschi. My tap water is ph 7.6. not 100% sure what it is in the tank. They both happily spawn in these conditions, without any encouragement.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Anthony89 (4 Aug 2013)

never measured it firefly. will have a look later today and reply.


----------



## ~firefly~ (4 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Anthony89 (4 Aug 2013)

I didnt have time to test my tank. Yep I use tap water. I looked on anglian water. 17.8 dh . Is that the reading your after. On rhe site it said very hard.


----------



## ~firefly~ (5 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Aug 2013)

You could always try one of the lake tang shell dwelling species, I kept N. Brevis in a planted community for some time


----------



## ~firefly~ (8 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Yo-han (8 Aug 2013)

I think most line bred fish do adapt to any hardness. I had ramirezi spawn in KH=17. (Off course, eggs never hatched). So all mentioned above are fine as long as you don't get wild caught.


----------



## DoubleDutch (8 Aug 2013)

Spawning doesn't say anything about the conditions a fish like or may not like. On the contrary some fish will spawn when conditions get worse to keep the species alive. Think of killifish in the wild aso. I think the line bred ones surely will adapt. Rams are so overbred they can get any disease. Lower Ph means more acidic water in which less bacteriaspecies can survive. This means less possible infections aso!!! For instance Cardinals (often wild caught) will stay more healthy and live longer on low PH and high temps because of this.


----------



## ~firefly~ (8 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Aug 2013)

I know youve stopped looking but just to add to the info
My brevis were always kept in a planted commuinty tank. No digging and no agression towards non brevis even during breeding, with the exception of some keyhole cichlids which I had to remove after a couple of days. Some of their more random tankmates included otos, amano shrimp and a dwarf puffer


----------



## Gill (11 Aug 2013)

I will be keeping some Blue rams in hard water, have kept them in the past. Although not had them breed yet


----------



## ~firefly~ (11 Aug 2013)

Deleted


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Aug 2013)

~firefly~ said:


> That's fine, thanks for the info, but I'm not interested in Tangs sorry - I've been down that route, have kept shellies before. Whilst they might "work" in a planted tank I don't like it. I would only keep them in a dedicated Tang tank. Don't waste your time trying to convince me as it'll be a losing battle sorry! My stocking is now set so this thread need not continue.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your input!



Not trying to change your mind just adding my reasoning behind my suggestion for others that come across this thread


----------

